# The Prestigious Palmetto Pig Pick'n Championship



## Finney (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.oldecharlestownesertoma.org/thepigpickn.htm
This is considered *"The SC State Championship"*.
March 9th and 10th, 2007 at the Ladson Exchange Park.  Ladson, SC (Charleston area)
The "Pigs on the Wing" Competition Cooking Team from N. Charleston, SC (lead by our own Jack W.) claimed the state championship last year and will be back to defend.

See you there... unless you're skeart.  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2007)

wonder if MM will be back this year after gettin whipped?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 6, 2007)

Cappy throwing down the gaunlet...(sp)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cappy throwing down the gaunlet...(sp)



Neah, Cappy doesnt leave MB.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When he gets off parole he might!


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wonder if MM will be back this year after gettin whipped?


I do believe that Myron is a regular there.  He might not be back after Jethro's fish stew discussion of 2006. :roll:


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2007)

YEA!!!!!!  I just saw that Wild Turkey is back as a sponsor.  That means Wild Turkey girls... and free Wild Turkey if you can get in the sponsor's building.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Yeah!  

I'm proud to be able to put the Band of Barbecue nuts together again for another run at the SC Championship.  Finney, Jethro, Michael, and I will host a variety of newbies that will be watching our every move trying to get a bone on some szecret.  Anything Butt on Friday, whole hog, whole shoulders, and ribs on Saturday, and a Chili contest Saturday afternoon.

I'm sure all of the big shots from all around will be there including Myron, Gary Kearse, Scott McDaniel, Russ Coronet, Tim Handy, JB McCarty, and about 75 more that would all love a chance to be the best in SC.  

The only thing I can gaurantee is that we will cook our hearts out.  Wish us luck, we're going to need it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BayouBBQ (Feb 10, 2007)

We will be there cooking in all three meat categories and anything butt on Friday. Probably not chili Saturday afternoon, that is time I take to relax after the judging and before packing up. This will be the first cookoff to be cooking under "Smokin' Cole's" versus Bayou BBQ. We'll see how that highly paid marketing consulting pays off. :? 
Being grouped with names like Tim Handy and Myron Mixon is especially suprising. Hope I can cook to those standards. Especially as well as Handy.
Jack
What spot will ya'll be located in? I will try to be in #43 again near the  restroom. See you there


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> We will be there cooking in all three meat categories and anything butt on Friday. Probably not chili Saturday afternoon, that is time I take to relax after the judging and before packing up. This will be the first cookoff to be cooking under "Smokin' Cole's" versus Bayou BBQ. We'll see how that highly paid marketing consulting pays off. :?
> Being grouped with names like Tim Handy and Myron Mixon is especially suprising. Hope I can cook to those standards. Especially as well as Handy.
> Jack
> What spot will ya'll be located in? I will try to be in #43 again near the  restroom. See you there



Hey Russ,

Look for us in #64, right between the channel 4 and 5 houses.  Mary's got big plans for Showmanship (weather permitting) and we'll probably throw something together for chili.  I get skeert when it comes to peoples choice chili.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2007)

Next Friday guys..............

We'll be there to defend *the South Carolina State BBQ Championship*.

But win or lose, a good time and good "Q" will be had. But we do plan on winning.

Look forward to seeing everyone that is there to compete.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck to all.


----------



## Finney (Mar 7, 2007)

Made up a batch of Szecret Szauce for the sauce comp. [smilie=banana.gif] 

And I'll have Maverick ET-73 Remote Thermometers there for sale if you're in the area.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got a catering gig Sat, otherwise I'd be down there to wash
dishes and cheer you guys on....Ladson is in Myrtle Beach, right?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe you should send the szecret sauce recipe with the Maverick  


I know.......don't count on it :roll: 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, The butterflies are churning up.   I really like this contest, it's going to be a great weekend if the weather stays good.

We're planning on a REPEAT.

As a side note, Myron came back for another dose of Pigs on the Wing.

Say a prayer to the Barbecue Gods for us.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

well, just to break the ice, our boys did not repeat.  In fact,
I heard (from a very high individual) that the Grand Champ
was...


Myron.




(Cappy promises to keep stupid mouth shut so as not to
jinx future comps)   

That said, Pigs on the Wing obviously had to scramble due to
a medical emergency at 4 am....


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone know where results are posted ???


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2007)

Results will be posted on the events site by mid-week.  I'll get them copied over here as soon as they are available.

We didn't get any calls, but JT and Smoking Coles (both post here) went to the stage.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

they have a website, I'm not sure when the results will be up.
I'll check.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 11, 2007)

Well you cant win them all. 

At least Finney didnt die!

Hangovers arent forever.

See, its all good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.oldecharlestownesertoma.org/ ... mation.htm

scores not posted yet.....I heard Pig Pounda Kappa (2nd last year) skipped it this time.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Mar 11, 2007)

Woke up a couple hours ago. I could have slept much longer, but that's difficult with a 4 and 1 year old. Anyway, we are still on cloud 9 from yesterday's results. We got called for 3rd in shoulders and 1st in ribs. This was the first time in getting called in this contest for the past 7 years.  
Congrats to Tim at JT's for 2nd in hog. 
If I remeber, Myron was 3rd in hog and 1st in shoulders and GC.
Blackjack was 2nd in shoulders. This is about all I remember. The full results will be on the website in about a week.
Now, time to go clean everything.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

wow, great job!!!!!  Thats a very prestigious contest!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

Willy, were you there?


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone who participated in the PPPP.  Russ and JT both did very well.  

We cooked well but didn't get a call.  I was proud of the work we did and the food we produced.  My teammates are the best in the business.  It's hard to loose a talent like Finney, he knows the plan and executes well, Michael did a great job jumping in and following directions.  I think the ribs will be our strongest showing. 

Thanks for everyone's support.  I've worked with many barbecue people in the last 10 years and they are all great talents.  

There will be no next year for Pigs on the Wing at the PPPP.  10 years is enough.  It's a great contest, and a fine charity event.   We will choose a way to support it in the future without having to cook.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2007)

Main category scores have been posted.

http://www.oldecharlestownesertoma.org/ ... Scores.htm


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Cappy...
We came in 10th Overall....  Not too shabby.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 14, 2007)

Well we didn't get stomped.  Dissappointing shoulder score. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Well we didn't get stomped.  *Dissappointing shoulder score.*
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



It was certainly different than our normal scores.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Great job guys


----------



## Oz (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Finney.


----------

